# Fear Stages....



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, I'm just curious; how many fear stages will the dog go through. Because I swear I have read on here before that they go through a fear stage at about 12+ weeks; someone told me they hit a fear stage about 5 months old; and I just read on here again someone mention a fear stage about a year old....

So how many fear stages are there? And at about what age do they go through them?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are a bunch of stages our pups may (or may not) go thru. Why we have to prepare them ahead of time with socialization and training so they easily get thru a stage that may otherwise be overwhelming.

Developmental Stages

Puppy Development

Puppy Development: Stage 3 | Cesar Millan


----------

